# Blower Motor Resistor - Altima 99



## k_nidu (Jan 11, 2010)

Thought of sharing my experience with Blower Motor Resistor change
Problem: The heater was suddenly running only at 4. No 1/2/3. 

Analysis: The resistor is bad and blower is working in high speed.

Action: Bought one from autozone with $35. I'm pretty novice regarding car. But just thought of having a look under glove box (as other posts suggested). Wow! the part was visible form below and was accessible without much hassle. You just need to bent down a bit to deal with 2 Phillips screw.
Only that took 15 min. Rest was piece of cake. With the arrangement it seems Nissan kept it in good position for future replacement. I was glad.

Thanks.

My 2 Cent | A different view of life


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

That's great!! Sure it will help others..:fluffy::fluffy:


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

You were lucky the one on my Pulsar was hard to get at when it needed replacing, the car must have been built around the blower.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah for 3 years i went without a number 1,i git mine at the junkyard 2 for 10 bucks(im a regular) made all my speeds blow faster,and #1 works now!


----------



## RayVIN (Dec 16, 2009)

*Success , sort of*

I checked a few posts here to replace the Blower Motor Resistor i got from PepBoys for $41. It took about 50 psi to jam the socket into the part. It works but now fan 2 is lower than fan 1. I guess I can live with that because its not my car. Had fun taking the glove box in and out for no reason.


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

go to the junkyard and filll your pockets with them,i do,i have 5 free ones for backups,mine is going out again everything is getting slower,all altima's have issues with the resister


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried to order one from Autozone , Advanced and another local parts place . Nobody had one for my 2000 Altima without doing a special order . I ended up buying one by Wells from RockAuto for $37 shipped . Had it in 3 days, Part # JA1219 . So easy to do , philips screwdriver , flashlight and 8 minutes at most laying on my back to change it .


----------

